# Mein neuer Taifun Abschäumer



## Maurizio (3. Mai 2006)

Hallo Leute! 

Gestern kam mein Abschäumer und er läuft jetzt seit ungefähr 24 Std.! 
Weil mein neuer Filter noch nicht fertig ist und aber so viel Schwebpartikel im Wasser sind, habe ich schonmal mein 150µ Spaltsieb aufgebaut.


----------



## rainthanner (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mein neuer Taifun Abschäumer*

Hallo Maurizio, 

gib acht mit der Sonne und dem Spaltsieb. 

Ohne lichtdichten Deckel veralgt das 150er Sieb ruckzuck.  


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Maurizio (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mein neuer Taifun Abschäumer*

Danke Rainer!


----------



## Igel (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mein neuer Taifun Abschäumer*

Hallo Maurix.
Möchte mir gerne auch so einen Taifun Abschäumer anschaffen. Mit was für einer Pumpe betreibst du den Abschäumer. Wieviel schäumt er pro Stunde ab?
Wie ist das gute Teil verarbeitet,ich sehe auf den Bildern das du einen Stein auf dem Deckel liegen hast. Wieso? Wie sieht es aus mit der Verstopfung und der Reinigung vom Taifun. Mit was für einem Material ist der Taifun Abschäumer gefüllt.
Wie bist du mit dem Teil zufrieden.
Grüsse Igel


----------



## Maurizio (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mein neuer Taifun Abschäumer*

Hallo Igel!

Ich habe zurzeit eine QuellMax angeschlossen mit 3600l/h.
Also der Abschäumer schäumt jetzt garnicht mehr, mein Wasser ist zu gut für den Abschäumer   . Er hat am Anfang wie verückt geschäumt.
Die Verarbeitung ist SPITZE und dem Stein darfst du keine beachtung schenken . Ich musste den Taifun bis jetzt nicht einmal Reinigen (man muss in erst Reinigen wenn die Luftblasen nicht mehr nach unten Wandern können) und befüllt ist er mit einem Kaldnes-Ersatz. Ich bin mit dem Teil voll und ganz zufrieden, ich beräue es nicht in gekauft zu haben.

Der Abschäumer hat leider etwas Algen angesetzt. Aber wenn mein großer Filter fertig ist kommt er dort weg  .


----------



## Igel (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mein neuer Taifun Abschäumer*

Hallo Maurizio.
Danke für deine Informationen.Schwanke noch zwischen dem Taifun und dem Febi Turbo Cleaner G20.Wo haste denn das Teil gekauft?
Grüsse Igel


----------



## Maurizio (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mein neuer Taifun Abschäumer*

Hallo Igel!

Also ich weiss zwar nicht wie der Febi Abschäumer arbeitet, aber ich habe über die Febi Abschäumer nur negatives gehört :? . Den Taifun habe ich beim Dieter Peters (www.Teich-Tec.de --Hersteller--) gekauft. Der Dieter ist ein sehr kompetenter   Mann und ich kann ihn nur empfehlen.


----------



## KamiSchami (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mein neuer Taifun Abschäumer*

hi, nur mal ne frage von nem neuen. was bring das denn? mehr sauerstoff im teich? danke und nicht lachen   gruss frank


----------



## Thorsten (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mein neuer Taifun Abschäumer*

Hi,

evtl. kann ja der Hersteller/Verkäufer selber was dazu sagen.

Er ist hier auch an Board.

Mal sehen ob er sich meldet........


----------



## Maurizio (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mein neuer Taifun Abschäumer*

Hallo Frank!

Also der Abschäumer filtert Eiweiß und Proteine aus dem Wasser. Sauerstoff bring er nur geringfügig in Wasser. Für Sauerstoff würde ich ein Sauerstoffkonzentrator empfehlen.

Hier wird niemand ausgelacht.


----------



## Maurizio (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mein neuer Taifun Abschäumer*

Hallo Leute!

Ich muß schon sagen, der Taifun arbeitet hervorragend. Die ersten Pflanzen fangen an zu verkümmern. Nährstoffe im Wasser,................ das war mal  .


----------



## dietsche (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mein neuer Taifun Abschäumer*

@ all
also, nach der Aufforderung von Thorsten möchte ich mich doch mal über den Taifun äußern.
Obwohl maurix eigentlich schon alles gesagt hat.
Auf unsere Internet Seite www.teich-tec.de könnt ihr alles nachlesen was der Abschäumer
So alles rausschmeißt, was nicht in den teich reingehört bzw, 
den fischen schaden könnten.

Ich habe den Taifun auch über den Winter laufen lassen.
1.hat er mir das wasser von eis freigehalten

2. hat er mir auch schon im Winter die Schadstoffe aus dem wasser gezogen.

Anbei noch eine Internetadresse wo ein film von dem Abschäumer zu finden ist.
Dauert bei DSL 3000 ca. 3min! 

Hier der Link: 
http://www.koi-oase.net/gallery/main.php?g2_itemId=985
Danke noch mal an  koi_fan  für diesen film.

In der Erprobung haben wir derzeit den Taifun mit einem Ozongerät.
Das wird ein dauertest werden, um zu sehen wie sich das Material vom Abschäumer 
Mit dem Ozon verhält.
 Bei Fragen stehe ich euch gerne zu Verfügung.

Mit den Antworten müsst Ihr aber bei mir ein bisschen warten, da ich mich nicht oft
In den Foren aufhalte. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Dietsche


----------

